# Painters Q... Oils, Acrylic, Gouache or Watercolour?



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

So I've decided to get back to my "roots" and start creating analogue imagery (read: I've been spending far too much time creating digital imagery, that I've decided to pick up a pencil for the first in 10 years).

I used to be a somewhat decent sketcher... occasionally producing pen and ink illustrations. I haven't really done anything in about 10 years, save for the occasional doodle or cartoon scribble at work while waiting for a 3d animation to render or a huge Photoshop file to save.









Sadly, most of my original work hasn't survived.

Aside from that, here's a Q for those who dabble in the finer arts: What would you recommend as a basis for starting out in painting: Oil, Acrylic, Gouache or Watercolour (or other?)

I have Oils and played around with them, only to be bored by the paint n' wait to dry game. I'd like to get into something a little more "immediate" that would allow me to experiment and try different ideas out without having to wait for the paint to dry.  

I was toying with the notion of giving Gouache a try, but it seems to me that some consider it a little harder to work with. Some say Acrylic is the way to go, when starting out... 

I thought I would pose this question here to see if someone who knows this stuff can offer any insights.

TIA!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

While I can't give first hand info, my lady friend paints and she says that Acrylics are quite nice to work with, especially if you haven't painted in a while (or ever before).

--PB


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Acrylics are pretty popular, especially for those who haven't used oil before. With conventional artmaking, the properties of each method play a pretty big role in the effects you can create, so there are those who still prefer oils. I think you should try both, maybe with a bit of instrction on technique, and decide for yourself.

I find watercolour and acrylic/oil to be so different that it's more an issue of your preferred techniques than the medium itself. I never really got a good handle on watercolor, so use it least.

For sketches I usually use graphite (the big squarish all-graphite ones, not usually pencil), charcoal & conte crayon. I also occasionally use pastels, and quite a bit with technical pens as well.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm a member of an artist web site called:
www.artsig.com
You can always go there to get some ideas.

I haven't been that active there with the paintings, Although I do work mostly in acrylics by choice.

Although for the past year I've been messing around with the digital camera and have become a little hooked on the easy art of just photography lately.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

mannyp, 
okay, lets start with oils.
traditional oils take a long time to dry,weeks, but are good for sketching. (group of seven)
Alkyds, from Winsor and Newton, dry within 18 hours. 
Max 2/Artisan are oils which can be diluted/cleaned up with water. Long dry time still applies.
Acrylics
Short dry time, clean brushes right away or throw them out. Extenders have been created to lenghten the dry time a bit. 
Watercolour
Fast drying easy to transport. Great for outdoor use. Tricky to master. Patience is required.
Gouache.
Very fast drying, forgiving as well (light over dark). Hard to lay flat coat but excellent for reproduction. Scans amazingly. Use high quality brush for this paint.
All depends on what you see yourself doing. For outdoor sketching, I use watercolours and pen sketches. For my illustration work, gouache all the way.
For my portraits/paintings, acrylics.
Whatever you try, buy the best quality paint as it will last longer, more pigment in colour so use less, and it will produce better results visually.
Hope this helps,
Robert
PS: check out winsor and newtons website for buckets of info on all above media.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

To answer some of your questions, I planned on getting into illustration for the most part -- comic-style story telling. I've been reading a lot of Alex Ross' work (well, not reading _his_ work per sé). And I've been planning on piecing a mini (mini, mini, mini) graphic novel to help pre-visualize a story I have been working on that I would like to make into a film ? as a sort of story board as well as something to show people to give them an idea of what the look I see the whole thing going in, rather than me explain it.

I don't have an visions of grandeur that I can hope to pull off Ross' beautiful works -- my style is very different than his. What's left of it.  

It's been a great deal of inspiration in regards of me getting away from the computer for the most part.

Ciao,


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

mannyp
you might want to check out the latest Batman comic. The artwork is in the same vien as what you like.
Robert


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

For general interest- There are many drying oils available which will greatly speed up the drying time of your oil paints.

I just got back into oil painting a few weeks ago and was getting frustrated at the wait time. My solution was to have several paintings on the go with staggard start times.

I made inquiries at the Above Ground art supplies next to the OCA. One of the students gave me the tip of using a pale drying oil instead of the regular linseed oil. It works! Drying time is now about 48 hours or less.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Watch that you don't overdo it with accelerating dryers. If the surface drys too fast but the body of the paint does not, them movement will occur later on in the paintings life and cracking will result. Do a lot of research on dryers before you use them, especially if you sell your work. People deserve to get something that will last more than 10 years or so. If speed of drying is such an issue, switch to alkyds or acrylics. 
Robert


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Robert, you are correct about the accelerators used. I'm using a linseed medium which contains a very small amount of Manganese Naphthenate. I was told that this was a good compromise between faster drying and longevity. It speeds drying by perhaps a day. Some of the accelerators have a high resin/varnish content that will indeed cause cracking to occur. Any that claim drying in 24 hours are to be avoided.


----------



## chuster (Apr 28, 2003)

mannyp. Hi , My firdt post here. If you are looking to emulate Alex Ross (a terrific artist by the way) then you will need to work in watercolours. That is his medium of choice. He may also throw in some airbrush in spot. But he mainly paints from photographs that he takes himself of friends etc in costume. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Wow,

Lots of replies. Good stuff. I just picked up the Wizard millenium edition -- a reprint of their Alex Ross special... a must for anyone who is interested! It's hardcover, and very cool to flip through.

Ironically, they published a little "How Alex Works" article that they had done a while ago. Very cool. A snippet from the article:



> *Paint supplies*
> I use gouache [a watercolor medium] almost exlusively now for all my art. I was trained originally using oils, so I best know how to paint in this wet medium. I've tried supplementing gouache with some other media, but I don't mix them too often.
> 
> I use a Windsor Newton Series 7 watercolor brush #4 almost exclusively. This is the brush a lot of inkers use too. In a few rare cases, in large areas especially, I may use a #5. I've come to swear by the #4. If it's holding a good point, you can get an almost infinitestimal amount of detail with it, much more than any pencil point could achieve.


Here are some pics for those interested:


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

mannyp, if its gouache you are using, I highly recommend a book called "Gouache for illustration" by Rob Howard. ISBN # 0-8230-2165-3. The only book on gouache use and handling out there. I know, I've looked. Series 7 brushes are the only ones to use, but extremely expensive. They will last a lifetime if cared for. I deal with a company in London England for most of my artists supplies called
http://www.cornelissen.com/
Second to none in service and price. WN gouache I buy here, but the Schminke gouache has some nice colours too. (Ask for a colour chart to be sent with your order.)
All other gouache is crap.
Hope this helps,
Robert


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Thanks Rob, et al!

I'm thinking of giving Oil a second chance, however I may also dive into Goauche as well. The amount of cleaning required for oil painting however makes me cringe a little.  

Luckily, there are two art stores within a 4 block distance from my work on Bank Street (Ottawa) -- Loomis & Toles, and Wallacks. I'm pretty sure they carry pretty much every brand discussed here, give or take.









Now, I just have get enough courage to open up my wallet.  

I'll have to check out your book suggestion, Robert.


----------



## chuster (Apr 28, 2003)

Dang, I was sure it was Watercolour Alex Ross worked in. But Gouache can look like WC . Actually it can look like oils too if handled in more opaque fashion. I like the Windsor Newton brushes as well but I have also used Raphael Kolinsky. A bit cheaper and still a pretty darn good brush.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I thought so too when I first looked at his work. As you said, it can look like different mediums depending on how you use it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I worked as an illustrator for Cycle Canada for more than five years, and sold my drawings to several other major publications including "Rocky Mountain Rider", "Hot Bike", among others.

I also had a line of signed and numbered prints that sold moderately well.

All of my stuff was done with ink-wash over a line drawing. Not easy...but pure magic once you've figured it out. The subtlties in tonal range are amazing.

I was playing around with gouache when I decided to re-enter the world of people-who-can-afford-to-buy-food-each-day.  

But....if I ever go back to the world of analog brush and pigment...it will probably be with gouache.

When done right, It just looks sooooo cool IMHO!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

mannyp, good luck and have fun which ever medium you decide on.

I just completed my first oil painting after a 38 year hiatus. It's been a rush to be back at it again.

I know Loomis & Toles is a good place to shop in Toronto/Mississauga. I imagine it would be the same in Ottawa. They have a great selection and prices comparable to just about anyone. Good luck with the wallet. Mine took a terrible beating as I had to start from scratch. 
The pleasure I have in "real" painting again has made the initial costs worth it!


----------

